# Hierodula



## jrpx (May 5, 2006)

Can anybody post pictures of Hierodula Grandis and Hierodula Membraneca... Good quality  

Thanks!

Regards,

Jonas


----------



## jrpx (May 5, 2006)

This is pictures of my H. Grandis female... This should be H. Grandis ??


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2006)

All H Grandis. All female except the last pic.


----------



## robo mantis (May 5, 2006)

why is there a number 4 on one of its wings


----------



## Jackson (May 6, 2006)

So that he knows which ones which with regards to mating i think.


----------



## Obie (May 6, 2006)

This is a pair of Rhombodera (Hierodula ?) ssp. supposedly from Thailand.













By the way, I got these from Francisco and he might know more about them. They look a lot like the H. "grandis" I see around these days.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2006)

> why is there a number 4 on one of its wings


When they all look exactly the same I number them to tell em apart.


----------



## Christian (May 6, 2006)

Hi.

The "grandis" posted here look exactly like _membranacea_. The Thailand ones are difficult, as these are a new stock and may represent another species closely related to _membranacea_. There are about 80-90 species of _Hierodula_, so any attempt to determine them from photos is rather ridiculous...  

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Jackson (May 6, 2006)

I thought Rhombodera had a much larger sheild than that?


----------



## robo mantis (May 6, 2006)

oh that is a good idea


----------



## Christian (May 6, 2006)

> I thought Rhombodera had a much larger sheild than that?


Not all of them. As long as the expansion extends to the basis of the pronotum somewhat, it is a _Rhombodera_.

Christian


----------



## DrM (May 22, 2006)

Okay....is it just me......or does the female in the picture of them mating look like shes wanting some f'in privacy?!? LOL

Ive seen the same look in other pics here in the threads...........poor thing....... :lol:


----------



## Obie (May 23, 2006)

I have an ooth from the Rhombodera (Hierodula ?) ssp. pair in my pic above. I'm looking to trade for ooths from other interesting species. Email me at [email protected]

Obie


----------



## francisco (May 24, 2006)

HEllo All,

these mantis are Rhombodera megaera. they have very small shield.

Good job obie.

FT


----------



## yen_saw (May 24, 2006)

Yes Obie i think you have R. Megaera. You have a beautiful pair there!!

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/67.html


----------



## Christian (May 24, 2006)

That's how misidentifications arise...

He may *probably* have _Rh. megaera_, if it's from our stock. If it's wild-caught, nothing can be said prior of checking dead specimens. Please name them _Rh._ spec., do not give any specific name prior to identification!

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Obie (May 31, 2006)

> Yes Obie i think you have R. Megaera. You have a beautiful pair there!!http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/67.html


Thanks Yen!  These are really fun mantises. I think I like them even more than the Hierodula I've had in the past. I can't wait for the nymphs to hatch...


----------



## Obie (May 31, 2006)

> That's how misidentifications arise...He may *probably* have _Rh. megaera_, if it's from our stock. If it's wild-caught, nothing can be said prior of checking dead specimens. Please name them _Rh._ spec., do not give any specific name prior to identification!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Christian


Hi Christian,

These are not wild caught. I got them from Francisco, who said they were R. megaera. I showed them to two Thai entomologists who were visiting the entomology museum where I work. One of them does some work on Asian mantids and he said they are Rhombodera and most likely one of the Thailand species (which includes R. megaera). I agree with you that we should be careful not to throw names around without knowing though.


----------

